# PRO MARK 210 chipper



## Davidsinatree

I will be looking at a PRO MARK 210, 6'' disc, 20 hp gas wisconsin. This is a older chipper but all parts are still available. Gravely bought them out and had them but now sold them to the B-D co.
There was a modle 210 and 310 being 23-25 hp. Any one know about this chipper modle please help with info. Good or bad.
Thanks.


----------



## Davidsinatree

oh, and what would you pay for one in good shape. Asking price is 2250.00.


----------



## Greg

6" chippers are for chipping bushes and tiny stuff like that. Even a 9" chipper will tick you off after a short while of trying to stuff tree branches in it. WIth a 6-9" chipper you just have too much wood left over to haul off. Save your money for a decent 12" chiper. You can get a Vermeer 1250 or 1230 for about $9K and will be much better off. I demoed a 15" bandit about 2 weeks ago, I swear we were putting in 19" logs into that sucker and it just kept on chomping, that is one mean hard working machine. That chipper was brand new and goes for $28K, but it is a drum and bad a$$!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I missed the 6" part. You do not want that, David. 9" minimum, with 12" pretty much the perfect size. Allmost everyone would agree to that - I thunk.


----------



## Stumper

David, I used to know someone with the Promark 9" capacity machine.-decent performance. The price sounds reasonable-I'd offer lower and see if they will dicker. What is "adequate" in a chipper depends a lot on your typical operations. It is worthwhile for me to salvge wood-A guy buts it from me wholesale and if I have 1 cord or more at a job site he will come and haul it. My Chipper is rated at 4.5" and it is not really adequate-the problem is not chipping ability-it will gobble everything under 3" and over that makes firewood(though I'd only save 4" and over with a bigger machine) the problem is getting wide crotches or twisted limbs to feed through the small (5'x 6.5") feed opening. If that Promark has a wider feed shoot than my Wood Pro I'd look at it seriously. If it has feed rollers I'd really be interested. My hope is that I'll be able to move up to a larger chipper this year-I'd prefer 9" but if the price & design are right I'll seriously consider a 6".-Most of my work is pruning with occasional removals.


----------



## wiley_p

I know its tempting, I've tried the small chipper idea, but forget it save a tiny bit more and get a larger machine. you could score a whipper for that money and you would still be better off.Also stay away from the 1230/1250 series crap IMO


----------



## Dadatwins

Would also suggest used whisper for maybe a little more money if you are not dealing with any big wood. You may be able to get parts for old chipper but what about engine? Wisconson good hard working, long lasting engine but check and see if you can parts for that before purchase.


----------



## blackwaterguide

*chipper*

I too, have come to this chipper discussion and the other forums about chippers. I need one. I had a decent Vermeer 625. I thought to myself, when I bought it, that I would need no bigger so long as knives are always sharp and aligned/set well. Because I'm a small and possibly mistaken outfit in the eyes of others, I keep firewood. Most of my work happens to come as removals. Lot's of firewood. I've tried to keep track of every possible cost to me i.e., firewood. This may seem an entirely different subject but I believe whole heartedly they are intimately related. Save elm, maple, boxelder for firewood? I think not much.
I need to mention that I found it neceessary to purchase a pair of bull loppers, and reach down for themfar too often, in order to chip with that V625.
If you can possibly save up enough, by all means get a 12" diesel machine. The oil cooled Perkins is great motor as is the Cummins 85hp (3.3b turbo)
hope this helps, I really learned all this by the trial of error and the suggestions from the guys at this forum.


----------



## blackwaterguide

*Re: chipper*



> _Originally posted by blackwaterguide _
> *I too, have come to this chipper discussion and the other forums about chippers. I need one. I had a decent Vermeer 625. I thought to myself, when I bought it, that I would need no bigger so long as knives are always sharp and aligned/set well. Because I'm a small and possibly mistaken outfit in the eyes of others, I keep firewood. Most of my work happens to come as removals. Lot's of firewood. I've tried to keep track of every possible cost to me i.e., firewood. This may seem an entirely different subject but I believe whole heartedly they are intimately related. Save elm, maple, boxelder for firewood? I think not much.
> I need to mention that I found it neceessary to purchase a pair of bull loppers, and reach down for themfar too often, in order to chip with that V625.
> If you can possibly save up enough, by all means get a 12" diesel machine. The oil cooled Perkins is great motor as is the Cummins 85hp (3.3b turbo)
> hope this helps, by the trial of erroI really learned all this r and the suggestions from the guys at this forum. *





> I really learned all this by "trial of error"


----------



## NeTree

Good rule of thumb- always buy the most chipper you can afford and tow. I don't know anyone who ever said they wish they had a smaller machine, but plenty who wish they had bigger.


----------



## Davidsinatree

Well I went to look at this machine friday afternoon and was somewhat imprest with the condition of it for its age. I'll give you the run down on it, and some good pics. As it turned out it has 18 hp kohler mag, I like that better than a wisconsin for getting parts. I looked at service and parts manuals and noticed main bearings for disc had been replaced 3 years back. Had 2 knives about 10'' long that were reversable. Gear reduction on the motor with NO CLUTCH to burn out or replace. The way you engage the cutter disc is the idler pulley on the leaver sticking up, just pull it back slow. Three automotive type belts, simple to replace. 
I did not like the fact the disc shroud was not a 2 piece clam shell that opens for easy cleaning. You have to unbolt to remove plates from either side to service. 
This thing has been garaged and serviced and is not beat up. You can tell its pretty old though. 
Started right up, runs smooth, no smoke, grease zerks on bearings.
I ran some brush through it and some 4'' pieces of dead oak. Haveing never run a chipper in my life I felt like I got mixed results. It ate the brush up great, the 4'' stuff I found myself pushing it to the knives often, but it did well and did not bog down much at all that kohler is a strong little motor. The knives I thought were dull, there were some fair sized big chips out of the edges. I did not see the anvil or gap setting, I have to asume its chipped also and the gap setting???? Will blow chips about 30'. It started its life as a rental here in the area.
This thing looks bullet proof for small stuff the way it's built. Not any gadgets to break.
Why cant you buy stuff like that today. 
Asking price was 2250.00
I offered 1500.00, He said no its to valuable of a machine.
I offered 1800.00,He said call him if I would go 2000.00. I left without the machine. I'm woundering if I pi$$ed him of going so low to start with. I noticed a bill of sale in the parts book from the rental place for 2750.00 but I didnt see the date on it.

I dont do tree work for a living, but I do tree work. Dont do the big stuff, mostly small jobs. Tow with a F350 pickup.
Here are some pics. If I dont end up with this thing in my garage I'll be glad to get you in touch with this guy.
Thanks for the input, I enjoy this site to the max.


----------



## Davidsinatree

another


----------



## Davidsinatree

another


----------



## Davidsinatree

Last one, I would like some reviews please.


----------



## Stumper

It looks like that Kohler is a replacement engine-which is just fine. The design is very similar to my Wood Pro except for the lack of clamshell. The paint looks a bit rough. My only question is about the feed opening. I wonder about the dimensions at the smallest point(by the cutter wheel) and I don't like the chute that you have to lift everything into (my Wood Pro is similar but it has a large feed table in addition which helps avoid having to hold stuff quite as much.) Frankly David I think that you will like it for a while and then wish for something bigger. If you buy it for $2000 and repaint it and sharpen/replace the knives I think that you could turn your money back when you get tired of using it. Your offers were not out of line in they were made politely(and judging by all of your posts on here I'm expect that they were).


----------



## Davidsinatree

Stumper, I didnt measure the opening but I did look at it very close. It looked to be least a full 6''x 6'' at min or abit bigger. I shouda took a pic of that. The guy had no problem with me taking pics of it. I have done my home work on this thing as best I can, all parts are still available, even decals.
Thanks......


----------



## Dadatwins

Engine does look like replacement, but as stated that is ok kohler is good engine I just sold a small Rayco with a 20hp and engine was very strong. Problems that I see from picture is engine mufflers are not stock they will rattle /rust off with vibration. Not big deal just be aware. Looks like some welding done on hitch tonge also. Looks like cutter wheel bearing has been replaced to probably on both sides since you are supposed to do in pairs. Looks like grease coming out of bearing which means to me seal in bearing is bad. Might give problem later on. Like others have said small chipper might be ok but like someone said I do not know anyone with chipper that ever said I wish I had a smaller machine. I would hate spend money on equipment to do work and then have to turn down jobs because machine not big enough. I think your start price was about right but with a little more I think you can find something bigger and be happier.


----------



## rbtree

I remember the old Promarks, but never used one. However, I have used the 6 inch Vermeer and Bandits. Both do the job they are designed to do. Don't listen to the guys who try to tell you you MUST get a 9-12 inch chipper. Likely the Promark will serve your needs well.


----------



## NeTree

You'll definitely have zero problems towing that with an F350.

I wouldn't like the feed table, but if you're not using it on a day-to-day basis, it should suffice.

I wouldn't be too turned off by the fact that it didn't seem to want to eat the dead wood. Dead stuff is the nemesis of _any _ chipper- save maybe ones with feed wheels to cram it in there (doesn't mean they like it either).

I agree that with a decent paintjob and some maintainence, you could probably get your money back on a re-sale.

(FYI, a 9-12" machine isn't a _must_... merely alot easier to feed usually. You'll see what we mean when you get going.)


----------



## ORclimber

I have a good friend who started with a 6" Gravely w/ 20hp Kohler. It was too slow. He upgraded to a chuck n duck.


----------



## wiley_p

Now Roger, noone said you must get a 10-12" chipper, I think what I was leading up to is one won't be satisfied till one is running a 18" chipper preferably self-propelled with mancab and 10ton grapple. yes the six inch chippers are nice but like the ladies say size does matter.


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by ORclimber _
> *I have a good friend who started with a 6" Gravely w/ 20hp Kohler. It was too slow. He upgraded to a chuck n duck. *



That's pretty funny... "UPGRADE" to a chuck-n-duck...

 


Funny... I'm probably the only guy here who actually uses one and _likes_ it!


----------



## rbtree

My old Mitts and Merrill hand fed is the best old style chipper ever made. Definitely not a chuck and duck due to it's design...great chip size too. And you can still buy 'em new from Karl Kuemmerling.


----------



## rbtree

> _Originally posted by wiley_p _
> *Now Roger, noone said you must get a 10-12" chipper, I think what I was leading up to is one won't be satisfied till one is running a 18" chipper preferably self-propelled with mancab and 10ton grapple. yes the six inch chippers are nice but like the ladies say size does matter. *



Yeah boss.

So you got one of those yet? I need you and it if i get the poplar job...pics of which I posted last nite.

...still only 12 inch endowed


----------



## rbtree

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *That's pretty funny... "UPGRADE" to a chuck-n-duck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny... I'm probably the only guy here who actually uses one and likes it! *



Craig (rborist1) uses them, I think.


----------



## Koa Man

> _Originally posted by wiley_p _
> * yes the six inch chippers are nice but like the ladies say size does matter. *



The Promark 210 was my first chipper, when I was doing almost all lawn maintenance. Used it for chipping small stuff from hedges, shrubs and the occaisonal tree. Lifting stuff up to feed was a pain. It was a good chipper for the money, but I only kept it about 6 months before I sold it. My replacement was a Morbark Eeger Beaver, 12 inch machine.

Look at these photos.


----------



## Koa Man

And here is my present chipper. I also have a 9 inch Gravely 395. I love that chipper for the smaller jobs and especially on palm fronds.


----------



## rbtree

Ummm..gotta luv both packages!!!!!

Nice winch....


..the wench is better tho!

..Wrenching on said package would be delightful..


----------



## Lumberjack

I would love to have a chipper, maybe this year I will get one. I know that it will be a good buy, so yall aint gotta convence me of that. 

I would be happy (for now) with a good chuck and duck from Asplund. It would be nice to chip be able to take the chipper off its trailer, and onto my trailer I have now, but make it removable. Have the chipper in the front, blowing back, facing the curb. Then behind the chipper, make a dump box. That would be sweet, IMO.


----------



## blackwaterguide

*kohler motor chipper*

Hello David,
I used to do tree service full time. Due to serious injury I now only "play around" with it. I was in the Kansas city--Blue springs area during that last record ice storm. If you live there then you'll never forget how you could just stand out in any area and listen to the trees break.
I once had the little 625 Vermeer. Not bad at all for ocasional small jobs. However, during the 3 or so weeks of that ice storm I made enough to get a 250 brush bandit. Talk about those noticeable differences. It may seem a long shot for such a glut of work to come your way again. But, just in case.....
You will get along fine with the little chipper. Doubt if parts will be a real problem. Your f350 will pull near any chipper with class V hitch and electric brakes. There is a veryy good reason that the larger 12 to 15" chippers are abundant and hold their value fairly well.
Good luck with any decision you do make.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

I got a Gravely/Promark 210 6" w 20 horse Kohler 2 months before a hurricane in 96. It's gradually slown down over time, and I am left with too many 5-10" pcs. But since most of what I do is pruning it still works for me. 

If you can creatively use the bigger stuff ok. But more often than not I wish I'd've gone bigger.

O and >90% of the chips I make stay on site to be recycled; never got a chip truck and do not miss it. If the machine has a spin chute you can leave mulch which culstomers always need.


----------



## lawmart

to me size does matter
had a v625 for one year if you only doing side jobs (on saturdays and after work) its fine.
My buddy had the brush bandit 6" alot better machine than v625. 

But I had to increase product so i could leave my city job, Got my self a Morbark #13 the best thing ever (i used v1230-50,B.B s and woodchuck) my morbark is too heavy to tow with a F35o or even 550 had to by a f-700. 

but back to your query, i would try to find a 9" or so keeping fire wood is great and all but if you chip it,you only left the wood once into the chipper, 
Or youwill cutting it pile it load it on to your truck unload it store it , load it back onto the truck again and drive to some ones house and then unload it . 
to much work

Lawmart

playsafe


----------



## Menchhofer

25 or 30 years ago I rented a Promark as you have pictured. I used it on one of my first tree jobs. I thought it was wonderful, but at the end of the day I was tired from lifting the limbs up into the chute. Still, it was easier than hauling the brush.

Ten years later I purchased a 6" used brush bandit and thought this was the answer to by dreams. Same thought a few years later on a 90xp. Now I have 250xp and wish I had purchased it in the beginning...but then, I did not have enough money..nor did I know any better.

I am with the majority...the promark will work for you for a while. Buy it and use it to make money so you can purchase a larger machine in the future....just skip the 6 and 9 inch models.


----------



## Koa Man

> _Originally posted by lawmart _
> * Morbark #13 is too heavy to tow with a F35o or even 550 had to by a f-700.
> 
> *



How heavy is that Morbark 13? Did the F350 and F550 have a gas or diesel engine? My 1 ton Dodge with a Cummins diesel and 4:11 rear end tows my Woodsman 18X (8000 lbs) quite easily even with a 4000 lb. load of chips, and only struggles a bit when climbing hills. Climbing hills with an empty bed is no problem.


----------



## GlennG

I have this very same Pro Mark 210 . Mine has an 18 HP Wisconsin and it does great job of eating limbs that are less than 4" dia. I make firewood out of the larger stuff. It has a couple of pluses. Its very light and can be towed across a lawn with little harm. It is narow and can be used in parks, bike paths and trails. It can be easily towed by a small truck, like a Toyota 4 cyl . Even a quad could pull this easily. Its very easy to work on, probably the easiest chipper to work on. Minuses are crooked stuff must be cut up. Lifting stuff into is a pain after awhile. And the color is the ugliest shade of "dead pond" green I`ve ever seen. But I like mine for triming and its a monster for its power and size. I think these are a great value. And they do not take up a lot of space when parked in the driveway. But mine will be for sale in a few weeks when I get my Vermeer 935 up and running( Been putting it together from parts for 6 months now....uugggh)

Glenn


----------



## blackwaterguide

*chippers*

I've seen the Vermeer 935 in action...good hearty machine. Seems alot of guys at these sites tend to be leary of, and steer clear of Vermeer chipper. Honestly, I don't know why. BB and Morbark, size to size, I do not believe chip any faster. I like the disc chippers and believe the V1230 and 1250a to be fine machines. I also like the BB250 and 280. I really don't need much over 12" machine.


----------



## NeTree

I've noticed that too. I prefer the 1250 to any other machine 99% of the time. But I guess it's diffrent strokes for diffrent folks, eh?


----------



## Davidsinatree

Well after much thought and a few good nights sleep I decided to buy that chipper. The guy would not budge from 2000.00 I looked it over again before payin for it and simply could not find anything wrong with it besides 1 broken bolt in a non-critical area.
Thanks for all the good info it was very helpfull.
I asked my wife to put her car outside so the chipper could go in..........she did'nt like that idea. My car is now setting outside so chipper could go in my side.
I think i'll change the color to ''gravely'' orange soon with some new decals also. I think having nice looking, clean equipment helps in selling work anyway.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

I have been on the casual lookout for a 6 inch chipper for a while, in a year there have been 2 for sale in NZ that I have been able to find. One was a 5 inch gravely, very much like the 210 mentioned, it was a 1991 model and had done alot of work and the guy wanted 6500 for it, second one was an old chuck (mid eighties) and duck, apparently it was very tired and needed alot of work, for a mere 6000 it could have been mine. 

One of the problem of living in a small populated nation is the fact that it can be hard to find good equipment for good $. There are locally made 6 inch chippers but they start at $24,000. Almost everything is imported so its quite expensive. An 200t is $1500, 044 is over $2000. Echo 3400's are $700.These are in NZ dollars, it takes about 70 US cent to make one NZ dollar. 

I see that Baileys online sell 6 inch self feed chippers quite cheap, has anyone used them? Are they any good? They are about 6500 us dollars which is about 10,000nzd so it might be worth while trying to import one, Ideas gentlemen?


----------



## TimberMcPherson

I have been on the casual lookout for a 6 inch chipper for a while, in a year there have been 2 for sale in NZ that I have been able to find. One was a 5 inch gravely, very much like the 210 mentioned, it was a 1991 model and had done alot of work and the guy wanted 6500 for it, second one was an old chuck (mid eighties) and duck, apparently it was very tired and needed alot of work, for a mere 6000 it could have been mine. 

One of the problem of living in a small populated nation is the fact that it can be hard to find good equipment for good $. There are locally made 6 inch chippers but they start at $24,000. Almost everything is imported so its quite expensive. An 200t is $1500, 044 is over $2000. Echo 3400's are $700.These are in NZ dollars, it takes about 70 US cent to make one NZ dollar. 

I see that Baileys online sell 6 inch self feed chippers quite cheap, has anyone used them? Are they any good? They are about 6500 us dollars which is about 10,000nzd so it might be worth while trying to import one, Ideas gentlemen?


----------



## blackwaterguide

*chippers*

From what I've heard of the Baileys catalog chippper the 9" is avery well built, thought out, machine. I've considered one myself. A friend told me no doubt in his mind that it was built by brush bandit. Ive also heard Morbark. At any rate, the guaranty/warranty is reasonable. I only had talks with guy who saw 9" in action. Outcome; ???? good machine lacking nothing.


----------



## blackwaterguide

*david's chipper*

Congratulations David, hope you put new machine to plenty of use and enjoy the doing of it. That's what it's all about, my friend.
I could not agree with you more on the topic of "look" and how it impacts customers. When you pull up in the roughest looking 1 ton and paints falling off the chipper, well, I've seen clients say anything from "let's put this off", to and including, not only no, but hell know!


----------



## alott

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *That's pretty funny... "UPGRADE" to a chuck-n-duck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny... I'm probably the only guy here who actually uses one and likes it! *



i use one also but you do have to duck some times


----------



## cobramaster01

*promark 210*

I have a 1989 promark 210, it has a kohler 18 horse, twin cyl magnum
engine. This chipper has served me well over the last few years, it does have limits, any thing under 4' it has little problem with, anything bigger and dry, it works real hard,and so do you, I cut fire wood, and I use anything it won't chip. The chips are a little big for mulch, but that is what I use them for.


----------



## Gereon R. Rios

cobramaster01 said:


> I have a 1989 promark 210, it has a kohler 18 horse, twin cyl magnum
> engine. This chipper has served me well over the last few years, it does have limits, any thing under 4' it has little problem with, anything bigger and dry, it works real hard,and so do you, I cut fire wood, and I use anything it won't chip. The chips are a little big for mulch, but that is what I use them for.



Dear promark 210 owner, What are you asking for your 210? Please let me know at [email protected] Thanks. Gereon R. Rios


----------



## georgf

*PROMARK 941 005 brush chipper*

I just purchased an PTO driven PROMARK chipper, Model 941005. Has anybody got an idea of the size logs it can chip, the size of the chips and any other pro's and con's?


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

I have this 210


----------



## georgf

Chip,
Are you saying this chipper of mine is a 210 model?
Have you any experience with the PROMARK chipper? I had a testrun and found the chips to be huge. I wanted to use this for composting. Is there a way to adjust the blades for a much finer chip?
Georg


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

Simply ajust the bed-knife closer to the rotating cutter blades. SMALLER-FINER-CHIPS>:monkey:


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

Simply ajust the bed-knife closer to the rotating cutter blades, SMALLER-FINER-CHIPS>:monkey:


----------



## georgf

*Looking for knives for PROMARK 941*

I am looking for a new set of knives for my PROMARK 941 chipper. Where can I get ? E-mail adress please.
Thanks
Georg


----------

